# neue spam-sms 0190870749



## rohbau (12 Dezember 2004)

hallo,

um 22:56 uhr, am 12.12.2004, habe ich wieder mal eine neue
spam-sms bekommen;

SMS-ABSENDER: 
+49 172000000

*EINE VOICE DATE WURDE 
AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der
Dich kennt will Dir was Wichtiges
sagen!Ruf die O19O8/70749 an
und gib den PIN 2102771 ein.
lo..an.da.e.com*

laut auskunkt der regpt web-suche ist der betreiber:

*1 Datensatz gefunden Dienstekennzahl  Rufnummer  Betreiber  
190 870749 Deutsche Telekom AG 

Adresse: 
Deutsche Telekom AG
Zentrale
Friedrich-Ebert-Allee 140
53113 Bonn   

Stand: Dec 12 2004*

ich vermute mal, dass die rufnummer weitervermietet worden ist an:

Netzwelt Plus GmbH 
Benzstr.2 
64646 Heppenheim 
Tel. 0180-5060530-880 (0,12€/min) 
Fax. 0180-5060530-207 (0,12€/min) 
i***.netzw***pl**.de 
Geschäftsführer: ..... 
Amtsgericht Darmstadt HRB 25620 

siehe spam-meldung vom 10.11.2004

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8061



in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Dezember 2004)

@rohbau
kannst du mir bitte alle domains schicken, die erwähnt wurden (soweit du sie weisst?). Haben die ein Muster?


----------



## rohbau (13 Dezember 2004)

hallo,

gestern abend, habe ich dem vorfall der wettbewerbszentrale,
per mail, gemeldet.
am 10.11.2004, wurde ebenfalls eine meldung an die
wettbewerbszentrale weitergeleitet.

gestern, habe ich bei meinen mobilfunkbetreiber-vodaf....,
per mail, angeschrieben und ein

AUSKUNFTANSPRUCH NACH §13 UKLAG UND §13A UKLAG

gestellt.

heute habe ich mit der hotline-vodaf... gesprochen.
in den nächsten tagen, wird sich die zuständige ab-
teilung, bei mir melden.

ebenfalls, habe ich mit der wettbewerbszentrale telefoniert.

siehe schreiben:

*robau


Vodaf... D. GmbH 
Am Se.ste.n 1

D-40547 Düss.ldo..f



AUSKUNFTANSPRUCH NACH §13 UKLAG UND §13A UKLAG



Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,

hiermit fordere ich Sie auf, nach dem geltenden Deutschen Gesetz
§13 UKlaG und §13a UKlaG, mir die Herkunft und den Verfasser der
SMS-SPAM, vom 12. Dezember 2004, Zustellungszeit 22:56 Uhr an die
Mobiltelefonnummer +49 17x xxxxxxx und Kundennummer xxxxxxxx, zu
benennen und die gespeicherten Daten offen zu legen.

SMS-ABSENDER:
+49 172000000

EINE VOICE DATE WURDE 
AUFGEZEICHNET. Jemand der 
Dich kennt will Dir was Wichtiges 
sagen!Ruf die O19O8/70749 an 
und gib den PIN 2102771 ein. 
lov.an.da.e.com

Hiermit setzen ich Ihnen eine Frist von 7 Tagen, bis zum
20. Dezember 2004, mir die Unterlagen, per Post, zuzusenden.


Mit freundlichen Grüssen

rohbau


Gesetz über Unterlassungsklagen
bei Verbraucherrechts- und anderen Verstößen 
(Unterlassungsklagengesetz - UKlaG)

Bekanntmachung der Neufassung vom 27. August 2002
BGBl. Teil I/2002, S. 3422-3425, 4346
in der Fassung der Änderungen 
durch Artikel 3 des "Gesetzes zur Regelung des Urheberrechts in der
Informationsgesellschaft" vom 10. September 2003 (BGBl. Teil I/2003,
Nr. 46 vom 12.9.2003, S. 1783; in Kraft tretend am 1. September 2004)
durch Artikel 67 der "Achten Zuständigkeitsanpassungsverordnung" vom
25. November 2003 (BGBl. Teil I/2003, S. 2304 (2312); in Kraft getreten
am 28.11.2003 - Bezeichnung des Bundesministeriums für "Wirtschaft und
Technologie" geändert in "Wirtschaft und Arbeit" in § 14 Abs. 3
durch Artikel 8 des "Gesetzes zur Modernisierung des Investmentwesens
und zur Besteuerung von Investmentvermögen" vom 15. Dezember 2003
(BGBl. Teil I/2003, S. 2676 (2732); in Kraft getreten am 1.1.2004 -
§ 2 Abs. 2 Nr. 6 und § 8 Abs. 2 neu gefasst)
und durch § 20 Abs. 4 des UWG vom 3. Juli 2004; in Kraft ab 8.7.2004
(BGBl. Teil I/2004, S. 1414 ff.) 

Abschnitt 3
Auskunft zur Durchführung von Unterlassungsklagen

§ 13 
Auskunftsanspruch der anspruchsberechtigten Stellen
(1) Wer geschäftsmäßig Post-, Telekommunikations-, Tele- oder
Mediendienste erbringt oder an der Erbringung solcher Dienste
mitwirkt, hat den nach § 3 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 und 3 anspruchsberechtigten
Stellen und Wettbewerbsverbänden auf deren Verlangen den Namen und
die zustellungsfähige Anschrift eines am Post-, Telekommunikations-,
Tele- oder Mediendiensteverkehr Beteiligten mitzuteilen, wenn die
Stelle oder der Wettbewerbsverband schriftlich versichert, dass diese
Angaben zur Durchsetzung eines Anspruchs nach § 1 oder § 2 benötigt
werden und anderweitig nicht zu beschaffen sind.
(2) Der Anspruch besteht nur, soweit die Auskunft ausschließlich
anhand der bei dem Auskunftspflichtigen vorhandenen Bestandsdaten
erteilt werden kann. Die Auskunft darf nicht deshalb verweigert werden,
weil der Beteiligte, dessen Angaben mitgeteilt werden sollen, in die
Übermittlung nicht einwilligt. 
(3) Die Wettbewerbsverbände haben einer anderen nach § 3 Abs. 1 Nr. 2
anspruchsberechtigten Stelle auf deren Verlangen die nach Absatz 1
erhaltenen Angaben herauszugeben, wenn sie eine Versicherung in der
in Absatz 1 bestimmten Form und mit dem dort bestimmten Inhalt vorlegt. 
(4) Der Auskunftspflichtige kann von dem Anspruchsberechtigten einen
angemessenen Ausgleich für die Erteilung der Auskunft verlangen.
Der Beteiligte hat, wenn der gegen ihn geltend gemachte Anspruch nach
§ 1 oder § 2 begründet ist, dem Anspruchsberechtigten den gezahlten
Ausgleich zu erstatten. 
(5) Wettbewerbsverbände sind 
die Zentrale zur Bekämpfung unlauteren Wettbewerbs und 
Verbände der in § 3 Abs. 1 Nr. 2 bezeichneten Art, die branchenübergreifend
und überregional tätig sind.
Die in Satz 1 Nr. 2 bezeichneten Verbände werden durch Rechtsverordnung
des Bundesministeriums der Justiz, die der Zustimmung des Bundesrates nicht
bedarf, für Zwecke dieser Vorschrift festgelegt. 

§ 13a 
Auskunftsanspruch sonstiger Betroffener
Wer von einem anderen Unterlassung der Lieferung unbestellter Sachen,
der Erbringung unbestellter sonstiger Leistungen oder der Zusendung oder
sonstiger Übermittlung unverlangter Werbung verlangen kann, hat den
Auskunftsanspruch nach § 13 Abs. 1, 2 und 4 mit der Maßgabe, dass an die
Stelle des Anspruchs nach § 1 oder § 2 sein Anspruch auf Unterlassung nach
allgemeinen Vorschriften tritt. Satz 1 ist nicht anzuwenden, soweit nach
§ 13 oder nach § 8 Abs. 5 Satz 1 des Gesetzes gegen den unlauteren
Wettbewerb ein Auskunftsanspruch besteht.*

laut auskunkt der goodlines ag ist die rufnummer weitervermietet worden
an:

*SANTAGO AG
Alpenstr. 14
CH 6300 Zug
Switzerland*

Handelsregisteramt des Kantons Zug:

*SANTAGO AG (SANTAGO SA) (SANTAGO Inc) , in Zug, Aktiengesellschaft, CH-660.0.606.992-8 (EHRA-Id: 303632.) 
Alpenstrasse 14, 6300 Zug

Verschiedene Internetdienstleistungen, Kauf und Verkauf von Internet Traffic, Unterstützung und Beratung von Unternehmen, Uebernahme von Verwaltungs- und Buchhaltungsarbeiten sowie Inkassotätigkeiten für in- und ausländische Betriebe; kann sich an Unternehmen beteiligen, für sie Geschäfte vermitteln oder in Namen und für Ihre Rechnung abschliessen, in Wirtschafts- und Unternehmensfragen beraten, Finanzierungen in der Schweiz und im Ausland vermitteln und erteilen, Treuhandgeschäfte aller Art tätigen, Patente und andere immaterielle Rechte erwerben sowie Liegenschaften erwerben, verwalten und veräussern.



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Frühere Fassungen dieser Firma:
Douce Coiffure SA 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Frühere Sitze (seit 1.1.2000): Genève 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Weiterführende Informationen von privaten Informationsanbietern:

DUNS Nr./No. DUNS + SIC Code (Dun & Bradstreet)     

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Im Handelsregisterteil des SHAB publizierte Meldungen der letzten 12 Monate:
SHAB: 154 11.08.2004 6 (2399604) Tagebuch: GE 660/9293 05.08.2004

Douce Coiffure SA, à Genève, CH-660-0606992-8, exploitation d'un salon de coiffure (FOSC du 26.01.1998, p. 585). Par suite du transfert de son siège à Zoug, la société a été inscrite au registre du commerce de Zoug sous la raison sociale SANTAGO AG (FOSC du 19.07.2004, p. 18); par conséquent, elle est radiée d'office du registre de Genève. (Publikation im PDF-Format) 

SHAB: 137 19.07.2004 18 (2367538) Tagebuch: ZG 170/7179 13.07.2004
Douce Coiffure SA Sitz: [bisher: Genève ], (CH-660.0.606.992-8), Betrieb eines Coiffeursalons, Aktiengesellschaft (SHAB vom 21.06.1994, Seite 3468). Statutenänderung: 29.06.2004. Firma Neu: SANTAGO AG. Übersetzungen der Firma Neu: (SANTAGO SA), (SANTAGO Inc). Sitz Neu: Zug. Domizil Neu: Alpenstrasse 14, 6300 Zug. Zweck Neu: Verschiedene Internetdienstleistungen, Kauf und Verkauf von Internet Traffic, Unterstützung und Beratung von Unternehmen, Uebernahme von Verwaltungs- und Buchhaltungsarbeiten sowie Inkassotätigkeiten für in- und ausländische Betriebe; kann sich an Unternehmen beteiligen, für sie Geschäfte vermitteln oder in Namen und für Ihre Rechnung abschliessen, in Wirtschafts- und Unternehmensfragen beraten, Finanzierungen in der Schweiz und im Ausland vermitteln und erteilen, Treuhandgeschäfte aller Art tätigen, Patente und andere immaterielle Rechte erwerben sowie Liegenschaften erwerben, verwalten und veräussern. Aktienkapital Geändert: CHF 100'000, Liberierung: CHF 100'000 [Bisher: CHF 50'000], 200 Inhaberaktien zu CHF 500, [bisher: 50 Inhaberaktien zu CHF 2'000]. Qualifizierte Tatbestände Gelöscht: [Sacheinlage: Die Aktiven, ohne die Passiven, der "Feronia SA", in Genf, bestehend aus den Aktiven des Coiffeursalons an der Ruelle de la Vinaigrerie, No. 5, in Genf, zum Preis von CHF 50'000.00]. Publikationsorgan Bisher: SHAB. Bemerkungen Neu: Ferner Aenderung nicht publikationspflichtiger Tatsachen. Eingetragene Personen Neu: Danieli, Savio, Heimat: Italien, in Menziken, Mitglied mit Einzelunterschrift; K & H Revisions AG, in Thun, Revisionsstelle. Gelöscht: [Dousse, Vincent, Heimat: Le Mouret, in Choëx, Mitglied mit Einzelunterschrift]; [CSG Compagnie de Services et de Gestion SA, in Genève, Revisionsstelle].*



in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau


----------



## rohbau (5 Januar 2005)

hallo,

ich habe vor ca. 2 stunden mit der hotline-v******e telefoniert.

ein antwortschreiben ist, per post, auf dem weg zu mir.



am 05.01.2005 (post-eingang am 10.01.2005) habe ich das antwortschreiben, der Firma

vo****** *2 gmbh

bekommen.

ein auszug aus dem schreiben:

*… Es tut uns sehr leid, dass Sie durch SMS mit der Absender-Nummer 0190/870749 belästigt werden. …

WOHER HAT DIE FIRMA VO****** *2 GMBH DIE ABSENDER-NUMMER HER?
DIE WAR DOCH +49172000000!!!

… Durch das Fernmeldegeheimnis ist die vo****** *2 GmbH nicht
berechtigt, SMS vor Auslieferung zu sichten und zu filtern.
Aufgrund neuer technischer Möglichkeiten werden Handynummern
auf Verdacht angewählt und Nachrichten ausgeliefert. Im Sinne des
Datenschutzes sind wir nicht berechtigt, gegen diese Vorgehensweise
anzugehen. …*



in diesem sinne...

cu. rohbau


----------



## rohbau (12 Januar 2005)

*ANDROHUNG RUFNUMMER-ABSCHALTUNG 0190 870749, LAUT REGTP...*

hallo,

laut dem brief, der reg tp, vom 10.01.05!

*Sehr geehrter Herr (rohbau),

ich kann Ihnen mitteilen, dass ich die Firma

Deutsche Telekom AG
Friedrich-Ebert-Alle 140
53113 Bon,

in deren Netz die Mehrwertdiensterufnummer

0190 - 870 749

geschaltet ist, bezüglich der rechswidrigen Verwendung der o.a.
Rufnummer abgemaht habe.

Werden mir weitere Verstöße bekannt, werde ich die Absschaltung
der Rufnummer anordnen.

Ich hoffe Ihnen hiermit weitergeholfen zu haben.



Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Im Auftrag

R**** G****



W I C H T I G

HIRMIT BITTE ICH DIE BOARD-USER,
DIE DIESE SPAM-SMS BEKOMMEN HABEN,
EINE MITTEILUNG AN DIE REG-TP EINZUREICHEN!!!

- DADURCH WIRD DIESE RUFNUMMER AGBESCHALTET -*

Danke.





in diese sinne...

cu. rohbau


----------

